
The Measure of Man – Human Factors in Design (1966) [pdf] - cmroanirgo
http://design.data.free.fr/RUCHE/documents/Ergonomie%20Henry%20DREYFUS.pdf
======
diesign
Really interesting podcast about this from a design perspective here -
[https://99percentinvisible.org/episode/on-
average/](https://99percentinvisible.org/episode/on-average/)

It explores some unexpected impacts of this research and of the idea that we
can ever design for an 'average' user

------
wvaughan
R.S. Bridger's Introduction to Human Factors and Ergonomics provides a
fantastic overview of all things ergonomics. The 2nd or 3rd edition are
relatively up to date if you want to save some money

[https://smile.amazon.com/Introduction-Factors-Ergonomics-
Rob...](https://smile.amazon.com/Introduction-Factors-Ergonomics-Robert-
Bridger/dp/1498795943/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?keywords=rs+bridger+human+factors&qid=1553559109&s=gateway&sr=8-1-fkmr1)

------
jschwartzi
If anyone is interested in a modern evolution of this handbook, take a look at
the Human Factors and Ergonomics Design Handbook. It's loaded with information
about how to engineer things for humans.

[https://www.amazon.com/Human-Factors-Ergonomics-Design-
Handb...](https://www.amazon.com/Human-Factors-Ergonomics-Design-Handbook-
ebook/dp/B01EITUJ5Y/ref=sr_1_3?keywords=Human+Factors+and+Design+Handbook&qid=1553556873&s=gateway&sr=8-3)

------
mariefred
The "bible" of Architects was, and still is, Neufert.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Architects%27_Data](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Architects%27_Data)

------
el_don_almighty
uh oh, according to this I am the 97 percintile height but 127% the weight...

Does anyone have this information for American in the 2000s?

We can call it the McDonald's effect...

